# Cairns



## Terry Worsley (Apr 25, 2008)

A long shot I know, but did anyone ever encounter a fellow named Cairns who was 'on the beach' in Buenos Aires. He was the most evil bloke I have ever had the misfortune to come across- this would be back in the early fifties.He tagged onto my mate and I but went off the radar a couple of days before we sailed - he no doubt latched on to some other unfortunates

Terry Worsley


----------

